# Obscene/obsceno



## Mate

*Obscene*
Adj. 
1. Offensive to accepted standards of decency or modesty. 
2. Inciting lustful feelings; lewd. 
3. Repulsive; disgusting: _"The way he writes about the disease that killed her is simply obscene"_ _(Michael Korda)._ 
4. So large in amount as to be objectionable or outrageous: _"local merchants in nearby stores get hammered by stratospheric rents and obscene taxes"_ _(Joe Queenan)._ 
From: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition

obsceno, na.
(Del lat. obscēnus).
1. adj. Impúdico, torpe, ofensivo al pudor. Hombre, poeta obsceno. Canción, pintura obscena.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Questions:

What do you see as obscene in your own culture? 

In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?

What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture? 


Preguntas: 

¿Qué aspectos de su propia cultura considera Ud. obscenos?

En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?

¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?


----------



## amnariel

Very interesting theme! 


*What do you see as obscene in your own culture?* 
 Politics, troughout history. We never learn from past mistakes...



*What do you see as obscene in cultures other than yours?*
 Since I like learning about other cultures and meeting new people I approach to that with very open mind so I don't find anything obscene in other cultures, it's not up to me to judge others.


*What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own?* 
 Ahem.... I'll pass on this one, I'm way to critical to my own culture  opposed to absence of the same towards others


----------



## faranji

I see your point, dear amnariel, but I don't think this matter has much to do with judging others. 

I don't conclude something is obscene after a deliberate and profound judgement and neither am I judging anyone by finding his cultural practices obscene according to my own petty cultural tastes. 

The way I see it, it's more of an involuntary feeling rather than an intentional consideration. I don't see anything wrong in saying, 'I find Spanish bullfighting obscene' or 'the habit of doggy-bagging leftovers makes me cringe'. It may sound like a banal truism, but obscenity is in the eye of the beholder.

Once again, Mate's questions call for some serious honesty


----------



## Joca

Questions:

What do you see as obscene in your own culture? 
The culture I belong to is a very complex one, so this is perhaps a very personal response. Not all my compatriots will agree with me. *The abuse of childhood* (ill treatment of children, child labour, poor education, pedophilia or permissiveness). 

In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?
Hard to say, but personally, again to linger on childhood, I would say the extirpation of the clitoris in small girls in Africa.

What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?
The destruction of the Rain Forest and sexual tourism with small girls (though it's mainly foreigners who engage in this kind of tourism).


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muy interesante este hilo de mi querido y admirado Mateamargo, también conocido como el gaucho poeta, Guille el Terrible, y otros nombres más.  Intentaré contestar estas preguntas de forma espontánea: 

¿Qué aspectos de su propia cultura considera Ud. obscenos?
Aunque afortunadamente no lo soy, los hispanos tenemos fama de ser muy impuntuales.  Me parece obscena esa falta de respeto con el tiempo ajeno.

En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?
De otras culturas ... bien, no conozco mucho de otras culturas, pero por llevar tantos años viviendo en los Estados Unidos puedo decir que me parece obsceno que un estadounidense me diga: you're not white, you're Hispanic.  Además de parecerme una obscenidad ese comentario me resulta idiota.  El color de la piel no tiene que ver nada con la nacionalidad.  Lo que me quieren decir es: tú no eres Anglo, eres hispana.  

¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?
¡No tengo ni idea!  Ahí sí que se me quedó la mente en blanco.
__________________


----------



## frida-nc

Hi foreros.
Well! How to start? I want to say that the word "obscene" has been overused in my university environs ever since the 1960s, so I am careful with it.  If the question is changed to "What makes you depressed or angry about X culture? I have plenty--most usually left unsaid, but since you ask....
What do you see as obscene in your own culture?  There are a lot of divisions in my culture, a wide range of opinion, and we see most of the bad from a sidelong view and via the mass media,  but I often get depressed and angry at our culture's "public face" of pious and sneering arrogance. That's humiliating enough, but when such arrogance brings misery upon people more unfortunate than ourselves, it's unbearable to be helpless to stop it.   It heats my anger to see us treating others the way we would most definitely not agree to be treated.  This blindness leads to perversions such as our prisons for "enemies" who are not allowed to plead their cases and almost certainly truthful allegations of torture.

In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?  It is certain that in our circles we tend to forgive, or at least try to "understand," in other cultures what we would strongly condemn in our own (conservative media heap blame upon my political segment for this), but I can still get angry when an imbalance of power and conscienceless use of it to hurt others brings misery upon the innocent and powerless anywhere in the world, as slavery, torture, and persecution come to light time and time again.  

What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own?  I always imagine that they see the same things I see.  I find this confirmed more often than not.

Well, I said it.  Can I blame you, Mate???


----------



## .   1

There is nothing about my culture that I see as obscene?
Obscenity is in the eye of the beholder.

.,,


----------



## Mate

1) ¿Qué aspectos de su propia cultura considera Ud. obscenos?

La impunidad que ostentaron en el pasado algunos altos funcionarios corruptos (léase Carlos Saúl Menem, ex presidente, et al.) no conoció límites. Lo mismo cabe decir de los comandantes militares que en el pasado usurparon el poder para instalar dictaduras sangrientas.
La ostentación de riqueza, poder e impunidad me parecen obscenos y ofensivos al extremo. Algo así como la semilla que engendra los demás males en una sociedad. La nuestra, comparada con otras, figura alta en el ránking de la corrupción.

2) En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?

Mi pueblo está compuesto de muchas personas distintas. Algunos pensamos que la ostentación de la riqueza frente a los pobres es terriblemente obscena. Otros, por el contrario, desean ascender a ese podio privilegiado.
Pienso que en otras culturas habrá gente que piensa y siente de igual modo.

Asimismo creo que en muchas culturas de Oriente la ostentación de poder ilimitado y la promiscuidad sexual de Occidente son consideradas obscenidades abominables. No están dispuestos a aceptar que esos valores les sean impuestos.
Creo que, en general, mi pueblo ve como obscenos e inaceptables el sometimiento de las mujeres y la explotación de los niños, cosas que son consideradas naturales en muchos países de Oriente.

3) ¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?

El gol de Maradona en el Mundial de 1986.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

1. What do you see as obscene in your own culture? 


Impunity. It was obscenely flaunted in the recent past by former President Menem _et al_. Corruption knew no limits during his administration. The same can be said of the military Juntas who ruled the country by means of terror, murder and of course, corruption.
I see this kind of ostentation of wealth, power and impunity as obscene and offensive to the limit. Like the seed of all the evil in our society. 
We rank very high in corruption when compared to other nations.

2. In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?


Some of us think that to flaunt richness in the face of the poor is extremely obscene. Some instead wish to ascend to the privileged podium. 
I think that in other cultures there might be people that thinks and feels the same. 

In many Eastern Cultures, Western ostentation of unlimited power and lust are considered to be abominable obscenities. They are not to accept those values to be imposed on to them.

Generally speaking, my people see women submission and child labor –which are considered to be natural facts in many Eastern countries- as obscene and unacceptable.


3. What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?

I think Maradona’s goal in 1986 World Cup (AKA “The Hand of God”) was seen as the epitome of Argentina’s obscenity by the English, and perhaps other nations as well.


----------



## fenixpollo

_What do you see as obscene in your own culture? _
 Judgmental behavior, prejudice, intolerance, and the practice of denouncing anything as "obscene".

_ In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?_
 "My people" are too wrapped up in their own society's perceived prurience to care about other cultures' defects.
_
What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture? _ 
Our tolerance of (and celebration of) violence and our intolerance of sex.


----------



## danielfranco

¿Qué aspectos de su propia cultura considera Ud. obscenos?
El sexo como espectáculo deportivo.
En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?
La incapacidad e intransigencia de otras naciones por no reconocer a los EE. UU. como el modelo idóneo de la sociedad humana.
¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?
La soberbia y altivez que crea la creencia de ser el modelo idóneo de la sociedad humana.


----------



## Sallyb36

In my culture I find the hypocrisy of the Government obscene, and the amount of things we are taxed on.  Also, child abuse, and the attitude of authorities to criminals - they are the ones protected by the state.

In other cultures I find the practise of female mutilation obsecene, there are lots of types to choose from! Also the sex trade involvoing children.

I have no idea what others may see as obscene about my culture - it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## maxiogee

I wasn't going to contribute to this but I was flattered into it. After the invitation I received it would have been churlish to refuse. 



Mateamargo said:


> What do you see as obscene in your own culture?


 
Our society's treatment of our native minority - the Travelling People. There is a major case of unofficial apartheid in most people's attitudes to these people whose values are at odds with most of the rest of us.

Our society's inability to cope with the wealth which our economic boom is generating. While many are on the poverty line, and with homelessness a growing problem, and with many indebted to extortionate illegal money-lenders, huge portions of the population have forgotten all about their duties to the less fortunate and spend their money on ludicrously expensive fripperies and ostentatious shows of wealth.

Our drinking culture - it is well-nigh impossible to find a celebration of any event in Ireland which is not a accompanied by over-drinking - be it a baptism, a sporting success, or examinations being finished.

The "sneaking regarders" as they are called, who still think that an armed struggle for Irish unity has any validity.




Mateamargo said:


> In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?


I would be slow to (a) speak for the Irish people, and (b) very reluctant to categorise any other society's activities/traditions as obscene without having an in-depth awareness of what is behind them.




Mateamargo said:


> What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?


I honestly couldn't say. I would be very aware that some things people might have seen as obscene in the past are very much in the past and they might not be aware of that.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

For me it boils down to at worst a delight in destroying and at least worst best a callous disregard for other lives .... and not only human lives, but all lives, be they sequoia or cetecean or plain old stinkbug.


----------



## amnariel

faranji said:


> The way I see it, it's more of an involuntary feeling rather than an intentional consideration.




Great point faranji! I haven't considered obscenity from that side when I wrote my answers. But then again, I'd rather say that some things in other cultures shock me, than that they're obscene to me.


----------



## Poetic Device

Mateamargo said:


> *Obscene*
> Adj.
> 1. Offensive to accepted standards of decency or modesty.
> 2. Inciting lustful feelings; lewd.
> 3. Repulsive; disgusting: _"The way he writes about the disease that killed her is simply obscene"_ _(Michael Korda)._
> 4. So large in amount as to be objectionable or outrageous: _"local merchants in nearby stores get hammered by stratospheric rents and obscene taxes"_ _(Joe Queenan)._
> From: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What do you see as obscene in your own culture?
> Judgement, consideration for other (or lack thereof), most clothing, the slaughter of the English language, manners, morality...  I think that i will stop there.
> 
> In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?
> Just the simple fact that self preservation is the sole concern.  It is very rare to find an altruistic or caring person.
> 
> What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?
> Everything.  Especially the fact that we can't keep our noses out of other people's business.


----------



## jonquiliser

Mateamargo said:


> *Obscene*
> Adj.
> 1. Offensive to accepted standards of decency or modesty.
> 2. Inciting lustful feelings; lewd.
> 3. Repulsive; disgusting: _"The way he writes about the disease that killed her is simply obscene"_ _(Michael Korda)._
> 4. So large in amount as to be objectionable or outrageous: _"local merchants in nearby stores get hammered by stratospheric rents and obscene taxes"_ _(Joe Queenan)._
> From: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition


 
I was a little surprised here, I only have a vague idea of what "obscene" means, and thought something in the line of 1 & 3. It is a word I have never used and only rarely heard from others. But judging by some of the previous answers, I'd answer:



> Questions:
> 
> What do you see as obscene in your own culture?


 
The hypocrisy towards animals; with claims such as "Finland having among the best animal welfare standards in the world". Animals are abused as horribly here as in other places. That the numbers of women beaten and/or killed by their male partners or other close male relatives are sky-high, Finland ranks high on this. That sexual crimes such as rapes are treated so lightly and the victims often given the blame, implicitly or explicitly. The heteronormativity that thrives. The fact that racism flourishes, both on an individual and national level - Finland has some of the worlds most restrictive immigration laws. Nationalist sentiments. 

To name but a few things...    



> In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?



I don't really know - the same things as about this country, with minor variations. Let's say, there are some things about humanity that seem obscene (according to the use of the term in this thread).



> What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?



Hopefully the things I pointed out! Also, the eating of mämmi in Easter; mämmi is a cultured (I think) rye thingy, brown in colour and in texture sticky and thick   Perhaps some people might be a little intrigued by sauna practices and the nudity it in many cases involves.


----------



## ghoti

Mateamargo said:


> In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?


I'd have to agree with Joca that female genital mutilation is right up there, along with any abuse of children--sexual abuse being more common than we realize, but that's not the only abuse. Perhaps the worst consequence is the destruction of hope (if there ever was hope to begin with). (But that's not to say abuse of children doesn't happen in my own culture, unfortunately.)




Mateamargo said:


> What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?


I'll agree with Poetic Device here: the fact that we (USA) can't keep our noses out of other people's business. It might be at least forgiveable if we were altruistic and were "only trying to help." But we seem to be out to flex our muscles. It's all about power and being king of the hill. We're out to help, all right. Ourselves. 

----


Mateamargo said:


> What do you see as obscene in your own culture?


 
I think there are so many things that are obscene in my culture that I'll pick just one, "conspicuous consumption," Maxiogee's "ludicrously expensive fripperies" being part of it. And I'm guilty, too. I have too much, and I buy too much. Sometimes I console myself that I'm not as bad as "them," because I don't have a fur coat or a thousand-dollar watch or a private jet or whatever. But I still have too much and ought to get my priorities straightened out better.

Sometimes I read about people who could have lived otherwise but who instead spent their lives dedicated to helping others, and who when they died left behind no more possessions than could fill a small box or two. I consider that so admirable. But I doubt that will ever be me.

The subcategory of conspicuous consumption that really bothers me is abuse of food. And I could stand to drop a few pounds, too, so I'm not a shining example here. But when I was growing up, we had a certain reverence for food. We didn't waste. If it was there, that was what you ate. If it wasn't there, well, it wasn't. My husband's childhood was even harder; his mother (dear old Dad ran off) tried to keep things together working a menial job, but sometimes "day-before-payday dinner" was cinnamon toast.

Fast forward. In my local newspaper today (Good Friday--a day to fast--go figure) there's a featured article on EATORF--Eating Aggressively To Outshine Ravenous Foes, whose organization is called "a competitive eating group." Its current goal it seems is to see how many 13-inch sandwiches you can eat in the 2007 Great Easter Cheesesteak Eat-Off.

With so much genuine hunger in the world, that counts as obscene.

OK. So thanks, Mate. A provocative thread again. Do you lie awake for hours thinking up these things?

Happy Easter.

But stay away from the cheese steaks.

G


----------



## Poetic Device

ghoti said:


> I'd have to agree with Joca that female genital mutilation is right up there, along with any abuse of children--sexual abuse being more common than we realize, but that's not the only abuse. Perhaps the worst consequence is the destruction of hope (if there ever was hope to begin with). (But that's not to say abuse of children doesn't happen in my own culture, unfortunately.)...
> 
> G


 
OMG, I never even thought about that.  You're right.  There is so much of it that goes on here it's not funny, and then we make the matters worse by showing programs such as "COPS" on the tele.  We desensitise our peolpe and allow them to think that if they are part of domestic violence or some other sad act that it is all right because this gives them a chance to be shown on television.  Wow, we've turned from the Melting pot of the World to the Cestpool of the World...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

danielfranco said:


> En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?[/COLOR]
> La incapacidad e intransigencia de otras naciones por no reconocer a los EE. UU. como el modelo idóneo de la sociedad humana.
> ¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?
> La soberbia y altivez que crea la creencia de ser el modelo idóneo de la sociedad humana.


 
????  que ridiculez, esta opinión esta bastante fuerte y extremadamente equivocada.

EE.UU. Fué el gran Modelo a seguir de sociedad, eso es indiscutible, pero eso en lo que lo han convertido.... por favor.
El Capitalismo , los consume poco a poco. Es una verdadera lastima, ya que se pudo hacer algo mejor, una gran comunidad mundial, siguiendo las directrices de los más poderosos y organizados en su época, pero lamentablemente eso se acabó y terminará acabando con la fortaleza que en algún momento tuvieron...

Disculpa Mate:
Dentro de un rato, puede que conteste a tus preguntas...


----------



## Outsider

Mateamargo said:


> Questions:
> 
> What do you see as obscene in your own culture?


Different people have different opinions. I am not, personally, too keen on the idea of "obscenity". It doesn't mean much to me. So, I'm afraid I'm not the right person to ask.



Mateamargo said:


> In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?


I have never noticed too many differences between the concepts of "obscene" of different cultures. Dress codes, perhaps? But I think that most people are open to the idea that different things are regarded as obscene by different cultures.



Mateamargo said:


> What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?


I have no idea.


----------



## danielfranco

ROSANGELUS said:


> ????  que ridiculez, esta opinión esta bastante fuerte y extremadamente equivocada.
> 
> EE.UU. fue el gran Modelo a seguir de sociedad, eso es indiscutible, pero eso en lo que lo han convertido.... por favor.
> El Capitalismo , los consume poco a poco. Es una verdadera lastima, ya que se pudo hacer algo mejor, una gran comunidad mundial, siguiendo las directrices de los más poderosos y organizados en su época, pero lamentablemente eso se acabó y terminará acabando con la fortaleza que en algún momento tuvieron...



En lo que le contesta a Mate, por favor, ¿puede elaborar un poco? Es decir, ¿cuál es la ridiculez y cuales partes son las fuertes y cuales las extremadamente equivocadas?
Este hilo pide opiniones personales y no dice en ningún lado que sea necesario ser representativa de toda la sociedad en la cual uno se desenvuelve.
Como ejemplo de mi primera respuesta, tenemos al Ciudadano Presidente de la República Bush y sus compinches. Su política de "pre-emptive strike" no podría existir ni tendría el apoyo necesario para continuar si no hubiera personas en este país que opinaran que es obsceno que otras personas en otras partes del mundo prefieran una existencia completamente diferente a la que hay en este país.
Por la misma razón, cuando ocurrieron los ataques del 11 de septiembre algunas personas en latinoamérica expresaron la siguiente opinión: "... pues lástima por las muertes, pero a ver si así se les quita lo mamones a los gringos."
Eso sí, estoy parafraseando, pero sí hubo gran cantidad de opiniones similares, por lo cual uno se da cuenta que algunas personas en el mundo consideran obscena la altivez que demuestra este país en el mundo.

¿Cuál parte es incorrecta, en su estimada opinión? Claro, al fin y al cabo terminaremos cada quién con su opinión privada. Pero nos entenderemos un poco mejor, espero.


----------



## elbeto

¿Qué aspectos de su propia cultura considera Ud. obscenos?
El miedo al éxito y el autosabotaje. La corrupción, en cualquiera de sus _presentaciones_.
En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?
La soberbia y altivez. Que piensen y digan ser superiores.
¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?
La corrupción, sobre todo cuando es evidente, como en los niveles de gobierno, y el pueblo la tolera.

EDICIÓN: danielfranco, chido tu sarcasmo en tu post original. Como casi siempre, eres incomprendido. Lástima que los más de 300 millones en tu tierra no me conocen...  porque entonces sí, tendrían algo obsceno que considerar...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*- What do you see as obscene in your own culture?*
Several things, especially regarding sexuality. One thing I find particularly outrageous is the increasing promiscuousness among teenagers, along with the growing numbers of AIDS victims (which are younger and younger every time), our rates on adolescent pregnancy, and other related subjects. It is hard to believe that most parents still feel so uncomfortable talking about sex with their children, leave alone setting a fine 'moral' example. Hence, the consequences I'm talking about.

Besides, down here marital unfaithfullness is often accepted as 'the thing to do', and sexual abuse is mostly perpetrated by the very parents of the victim. Things like that say a lot about a culture, don't you think?  

*- In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?*
There is a quite recent song (written and performed by Americans, BTW) which goes: "Only in America we kill the unborn to make ends meet / Only in America sexuality is democracy / Only in America we stamp our God ''In God we trust'' / What is right or wrong? I don't know who to believe in...". (Click here for the complete lyrics)

If I can talk on behalf of my homeland in any way, I'd just say that "my people" find it hard to understand a culture like that...

EDIT: I'm leaving aside things like slavery, genital mutilation, all those scary things one can find in jails, and any other types of human rights violations, as I believe most of those points of view are shared by a wide rank of cultures as well.

*- What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?* 
Not sure, but I remember what some French friends who visited us in Caracas said, not too long ago. They were stunned and outraged at the unfairness and lack of equity regarding economic resources among our population. They couldn't believe our poverty rates, and how little is being done to truly, definitely, erradicate it.

Something just as amazing is how narrow minded poor people can be. The way those with little money would easily spend their every penny in things like shopping in the malls, inviting half the family to the movies (families here are huuuuuge), getting satellite TV, enjoying fine dining, and similars, is simply proverbial. The funny thing? Right after that, they will have to head back to their "ranchitos" deep within the poorest and most dangerous ghettos of the city.

Oh well, that and corruption, of course.


----------



## GEmatt

> What do you see as obscene in your own culture?


It's a generalization, of course, but - the "cults" of money, "appearance-obsession", and conspicuous over-consumption. There are more, but those are the top three on my Main Offenders list.


> In your opinion, which are the most obscene aspects of other cultures that are regarded as such by your people?


I'll put my vote behind the practice of female circumcision as well. Many of the penal aspects of Sharia law. Bureaucratic corruption.


> What do you think that people belonging to cultures other than yours may see as obscene regarding your own culture?


I suspect something along similar lines to what I mentioned in the first point, but I have no way of knowing. I could tell you what the stereotype is, but that would be off-topic.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mateamargo said:


> obsceno, na.
> (Del lat. obscēnus).
> 1. adj. Impúdico, torpe, ofensivo al pudor. Hombre, poeta obsceno. Canción, pintura obscena.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Preguntas:
> 
> ¿Qué aspectos de su propia cultura considera Ud. obscenos?
> 
> Considero que es obceno varios:
> 1.-El hecho de que nuestra gente tenga tan mala memoria (olvidan y perdonan muy rapido los errores de nuestros representantes politicos)
> 2.- Que existan tantos hombres (en mi país principalmente) que sean capaces de abandonar a sus hijos, sin importarles su futuro, alimentacion y educación. Es algo tan común acá en mi pais, que da escalofrio solo ver las cifras al respecto.
> 3.-El increible y alarmante record de consumidores de Whisky que tenemos...
> 4.- mejor no sigo...
> 
> En su opinión, ¿cuales son los aspectos de otras culturas que son considerados más obscenos por su pueblo?
> 
> -El racismo y sectarismo de los Españoles, para con sus hermanos Latinoamericanos.
> -La comodidad e indolencia de algúnos Norteamericanos.
> -La picardía y oportunismo de los Colombianos. ( y en eso, debo reconocer que los venezolanos tenemos mucho, pero estamos en pañales aun)
> -La arrogancia de los Gauchitos.
> 
> ¿Qué cree Ud. que gente perteneciente a otras culturas pueda ver como obsceno en su cultura?
> 
> El Facilismo, la Flojera, la impuntualidad, la irresponsabilidad. ( Estoy segura de que no es algo común, *somos personas trabajadoras responsables...etc, * pero algunas personas que han salido a vivir fuera del país, han contribuido a que esa mala imagen sea la más recordada) por otro lado, tal vez tenga algo que ver con un aspecto psicológico, en cuanto a la relación Pais Rico/Habitantes Atenidos.


 
Saludos
Rosa


----------

